# left after 5 minutes...got funny/threatening call



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

I rolled up to the house, notice 2 young woman sitting on porch drinking wine or something. started the stopwatch and waited. A minute in, the girl walks up to my car and asks the crucial question " uber????" . I nod a yes and she walks away. To my amazement she goes back and sits on the porch with her friend. I call her even though she was within shouting distance and ask her if she plans on getting in anytime soon. She says "we're just finishing up our drinks. Be out in a few"
now normally this sort of arrogance and total lack of disrespect for someone's time would drive me crazy. But since I know I will get my $5, I simply smile.

So now picture this...Im in my car, engine running and more importantly, clock winding down. These broads are sitting 50 feet away from me drinking their $2 per bottle trader Joe's vino. As soon as the clock hit 5, I got out of dodge. I started out in neutral to ensure my tires would screech. Kind of an f u to the broads and there wine.

To be continued...

see below


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

nice job, except unless you drive a manual, a juvenile move that'll wear out your ****** in due time


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Suspense is killing me.....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

You lost the $4 in profit in burnt rubber.

But the feeling of satisfaction was probably worth it.

I would have left right at the 5:01 mark too. Although seeing the $5 cancel charge show up would have been enough satisfaction for me, so I would have just pulled away normally.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot (Mar 11, 2015)

Juber said:


> I rolled up to the house, notice 2 young woman sitting on porch drinking wine or something. started the stopwatch and waited. A minute in, the girl walks up to my car and asks the crucial question " uber????" . I nod a yes and she walks away. To my amazement she goes back and sits on the porch with her friend. I call her even though she was within shouting distance and ask her if she plans on getting in anytime soon. She says "we're just finishing up our drinks. Be out in a few"
> now normally this sort of arrogance and total lack of disrespect for someone's time would drive me crazy. But since I know I will get my $5, I simply smile.
> 
> So now picture this...Im in my car, engine running and more importantly, clock winding down. These broads are sitting 50 feet away from me drinking their $2 per bottle trader Joe's vino. As soon as the clock hit 5, I got out of dodge. I started out in neutral to ensure my tires would screech. Kind of an f u to the broads and there wine.
> ...


hahahahahahaha... i like the cut of your jib!!! now finish the story.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You lost the $4 in profit in burnt rubber.
> 
> But the feeling of satisfaction was probably worth it.
> 
> I would have left right at the 5:01 mark too. Although seeing the $5 cancel charge show up would have been enough satisfaction for me, so I would have just pulled away normally.


Pull away slowly is better. They'll try to chase you that way.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Pull away slowly is better. They'll try to chase you that way.


Get some ice cream truck music and crank it up really loud as you pull away. Some other kids in the neighborhood will join in on the chase.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I had a guy Saturday night during surge say "sure, we will be right out". Needless to say, 8 minutes later and hadn't shown. Called and texted with no response. Cancelled. Got an immediate ping for XL from a guy in another Uber where the driver had accidently cancelled the ride and couldn't figure out how to start it again. They were a minute away and they get out of one Uber and into mine and we take off. $95 fare. During the ride, phone rings and it is the Uber Pax number so I know it must be the last guy trying to call. 

I usually don't wait that long but it was an XL 2.5 surge so I wanted to give him a chance. Got a good ride anyway.


----------



## UberLyftOutLaw (Mar 8, 2015)

Umm yeah this was awesome. #UbeLyfe


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> You lost the $4 in profit in burnt rubber.
> 
> But the feeling of satisfaction was probably worth it.
> 
> I would have left right at the 5:01 mark too. Although seeing the $5 cancel charge show up would have been enough satisfaction for me, so I would have just pulled away normally.


noted, however car is a lease so not worried about it much


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Pull away slowly is better. They'll try to chase you that way.


haha. love it!! will try that next time


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Got an immediate ping for XL from a guy in another Uber where the driver had accidently cancelled the ride and couldn't figure out how to start it again.


I have accidentally ended a few rides. How do you start them again without PAX requesting a new trip?


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Best to continue the ride and have the fare adjusted after. Note both miles and duration of the ride


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

SydX said:


> Suspense is killing me.....


part 2...

About a minute after i pull away, i get THE PHONE CALL. i was thinking about not picking it up but went with it. (btw, anybody can suggest a good app for recording phone calls. i have a note 4) I say hellooo.
she says, "hey where did you go"
me " I wanted to test the manufacturers claim of 0-60 in 5.9 seconds"
she "huh? when are you coming back"
me "call me when you are done with your wine. i will come right away"
being the idiot that she was. she agrees thinking im actually gonna come back. I decide to turn off the app as to not get a new ride so that she can still reach me on the phone. 15!! minutes later she calls and says they are ready. "i will be right there. please stand curbside" By this time i was home putting on my pjs. she calls me again a few minutes later and says "i dont see you. are you coming"
me "yes soon. just finishing off my drink at a nearby bar"
She finally realizes im not coming and starts to curse at me. she then tells me something very very hurtful ... "you missed out on a long fare asshole. we are going to redondo beach"
for everyone who is reading this, these chicks are in torrance and redondo beach is like 4 miles away. so obviously i was saddened by missing out on a presumably $7 ride - uber cut and gas and waer and tear like $4.

back to story -- I tell her OMG, i am sooooo sorry. please let me come and get you. im only 2 minutes away. please please please. she agrees thinking she will get to 1 star my ass. plus, closest uber at that time of night in torrance is like 12 minutes. i tell her see you soon. i jump into bed and put my phone on silent....

this morning i had 4 missed calls from her.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Rideshare Patriot said:


> hahahahahahaha... i like the cut of your jib!!! now finish the story.


read up my friend


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Juber said:


> I decide to turn off the app as to not get a new ride so that she can still reach me on the phone.


She still can even if you get another ride. Her Uber app is connected to your phone until she's connected to another Uber driver. You could take 100+ trips and she'd still be connected to you if she never took another Uber ride.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Pulling away is fun. I love the ones who ask to wait a few minutes to decide if they want to go somewhere or not.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Juber said:


> read up my friend


They lived uberly ever after?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Best to continue the ride and have the fare adjusted after. Note both miles and duration of the ride


Well now that I am covered by Metromile I guess that is less of a concern to do it that way.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Juber said:


> part 2...
> 
> About a minute after i pull away, i get THE PHONE CALL. i was thinking about not picking it up but went with it. (btw, anybody can suggest a good app for recording phone calls. i have a note 4) I say hellooo.
> she says, "hey where did you go"
> ...


OSSIM!


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Does metro mile cover you with a pax in the car?


----------



## Rideshare Patriot (Mar 11, 2015)

Juber said:


> read up my friend


ok.. i liked part one better.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Does metro mile cover you with a pax in the car?


Uber takes over when you are on a ride. I'm seriously thinking of doing Metromile, but I hate to give up my USAA insurance I've had for over 20 years. I think I will probably wait a couple months and see if any hybrid insurance policies come out, as they are supposed to.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

That is an awesome story. I have done similar things, although i never answer their calls.
When the timer gets to the 4:50 second mark, my heart races in a sadistic way. I really get a twisted kick out of it

Some of the "younger" generation are really out of touch with who they are in this world


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> Some of the "younger" generation are really out of touch with who they are in this world


This concept is probably the single biggest thing I've learned from driving rideshare. It's a dose of the reality of the world we live in today and it's not just the younger ones acting this way. It's basically a society of self absorbed and entitled people we are serving for the most part, and the 80/20 rule applies here as well.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

@Juber she has your Uber phone number. For as long as you work for the company she can send you voice mails and text mails&#8230; For as long as you work for the company. Let's hope she doesn't figure that out.

My Sacramento CSR tried to tell me that we are disconnected after three days. I told her to call my Uber phone number from any phone, even a landline and watch it ring.

Try it yourself.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Man if i could only write like you guys... I have a tonne of similar if not better stories lol...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Just write like you talk. Stream of consciousness forget the grammar, forget the punctuation, just write. We are like small children. We love stories.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Arrive, leave in five, get $5

No talkee talkee.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> @Juber she has your Uber phone number. For as long as you work for the company she can send you voice mails and text mails&#8230; For as long as you work for the company. Let's hope she doesn't figure that out.
> 
> My Sacramento CSR tried to tell me that we are disconnected after three days. I told her to call my Uber phone number from any phone, even a landline and watch it ring.
> 
> Try it yourself.


Sacto is 100% correct. As long as she saved your Uber number she can call you 24/7/365. If this happens you might need to toggle the Uber number to "no ring" when you are off the clock.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Juber said:


> part 2...
> 
> About a minute after i pull away, i get THE PHONE CALL. i was thinking about not picking it up but went with it. (btw, anybody can suggest a good app for recording phone calls. i have a note 4) I say hellooo.
> she says, "hey where did you go"
> ...


Only in Los Angeles, LOL.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Juber said:


> part 2...
> 
> About a minute after i pull away, i get THE PHONE CALL. i was thinking about not picking it up but went with it. (btw, anybody can suggest a good app for recording phone calls. i have a note 4) I say hellooo.
> she says, "hey where did you go"
> ...


That is awesome! I miss doing stuff like that. Did it many times. Loved to jack the pax's around on the phone. Had one guy call me right after I accepted his request. It was freezing out. He was in the Valley. He told me to come "get his ass," but to cancel the ride when I got there and he would pay me cash. So I canceled the ride while he was on the phone, and headed the other direction. He called me 15 minutes later. "Hey, It's really cold here, when are you coming?" "I'll be there in about ten minutes..." He called again about 15 minutes later. I was, like, really far away by then. "Be there in a few..." He called again, I rolled the window down and just let the air cause static. "Hello? Hello? I can't here you.. where are you?"


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Sacto is 100% correct. As long as she saved your Uber number she can call you 24/7/365. If this happens you might need to toggle the Uber number to "no ring" when you are off the clock.


You can ask Uber support for a new number.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

You know what? I haven't driven in three weeks because, well, basically I have zero motivation to drive for this company, but you have inspired me to get out tomorrow night just for the possibility of doing this exact thing to someone. Good job. Reading that, I almost felt the same satisfaction you must have felt.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

From the attitude of these 2 broads, It's my belief that Uber is sending out the vibe that we're their personal, low cost chauffeurs. You handles these two *****es nicely.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Juber said:


> part 2...
> 
> About a minute after i pull away, i get THE PHONE CALL. i was thinking about not picking it up but went with it. (btw, anybody can suggest a good app for recording phone calls. i have a note 4) I say hellooo.
> she says, "hey where did you go"
> ...


That's hilarious, yet frightening to think they can keep calling you!!!!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I have accidentally ended a few rides. How do you start them again without PAX requesting a new trip?


Just pull up the trip on your driver app, and request fare review. Enter starting and ending addresses, and they will adjust the trip. I only did this once, but Uber had the fare corrected within 5 minutes for me.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot (Mar 11, 2015)

sorry, i thought the first part was justified but after that you became the ass OP.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rideshare Patriot said:


> sorry, i thought the first part was justified but after that *you became the ass* OP.


@Rideshare Patriot, First of all welcome to @uberpeople.net.

When I saw your username @Rideshare Patriot , I thought that Uber Drivers William Wallace is here! Here to lead & spearhead Uber Drivers out of UberXPLOITATION!








https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll...rxploitation-to-the-best-of-my-ability.10943/

But a quick scan of your posts, showed that I was mistaken...That you were Not a Uber Drivers' Patrick Henry, but more of a Benedict Arnold! A company man bent on insulting forum members who were not keen on towing the company line.

Perhaps you missed the fact Uber is not so popular of amongst forum member primarily due it's policies that are designed to be Rider centric , and utterly disregard Drivers' Operational reality.








https://uberpeople.net/threads/ongoing-poll-how-would-you-rate-uber.3115/

And in case you have not noticed, your posts aren't exactly being embraced by forum members. In the 24 Hours that you've been a forum member, you've made a prolific 70 posts that have drawn an underwhelming 5 likes.









Now this begs the question of why a Driver from Nashville, with one of the lowest rates in the country, would be in such full throated support of Uber's current policies?









PS: Uber Is Not Rideshare. It's a TNC, a Transportation Network Company.
Uber likes to use the deliberate misnomer, Rideshare, in order to confuse the issues. Even AP came out with the usage guideline of Ride-Hailing:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarz...illing-the-term-ride-shar?utm_term=.qp1d37q9e


----------



## Rideshare Patriot (Mar 11, 2015)

chi1cabby,

i understand the confusion of the rideshare label, but it has become the "popular name" the general public uses (see band-aids*). that said, i am not here to be liked. also... your assumptions are incorrect... i do not work with any TNC at the moment.

now that is out of the way, let me clear up another misconception you have. I love Patrick Henry... i love the principles this country was founded on. i love free enerterprise!!! how you can get this so mixed up leads me to assume you might be more concerned about your pocket book than you are about principles.

now i will do you the courtesy of asking you if you work for uber or any TNC or are you a cabbie?
(and yes i know what your profile says)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rideshare Patriot said:


> your assumptions are incorrect... i do not work with any TNC at the moment.


That was not an assumption born out of a mistake on my part. It was a natural assumption born out of your mere presence on UberPeople.net, a "Drivers Forum". You've had a prolific 24 Hours on the forum, but by omission or commission, you've neglected to mention that you do not have a dog in this fight except to promote your libertarian "free enterprise" ideology to Uber Drivers.
And as I've pointed already pointed out, most Uber Drivers are not particularly enthralled with Uber's brand of Techno-libertarianism.
*Travis Shrugged: The creepy, dangerous ideology behind Silicon Valley's Cult of Disruption*

We've had forum members in the past who would always post from their libertarian free enterprise pov, and would show utter apathy & disdain for Drivers pov. One such poster was @Piotrowski. He doesn't post here anymore. He found a more welcoming community of Drivers at Happy Uber Drivers FB Board.








https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-hate-this-i-hate-it.7949/page-4#post-96417


Rideshare Patriot said:


> I love Patrick Henry... i love the principles this country was founded on. i love free enerterprise!!! how you can get this so mixed up leads me to assume you might be more concerned about your pocket book than you are about principles.


Au contraire!
I'm not mixed-up about anything. I'm quite cognizant of the principles & stakes involved. As a matter of fact, my presence on the forum itself is not to protect my pocketbook, but is in fact detrimental to my pocketbook. But I stay involved to inform the forum, and to lend my support to Drivers in getting their voices heard.


Rideshare Patriot said:


> now i will do you the courtesy of asking you if you work for uber or any TNC or are you a cabbie?
> (and yes i know what your profile says)


I have No compelling reason to address any interrogatives, but out of mere courtesy here is some info on me:








*Should I Stay or Should I Go?*


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

The ultimate in arrogance. It would be nice if Uber knew about this PAX.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

SydX said:


> Man if i could only write like you guys... I have a tonne of similar if not better stories lol...


Nice back handed compliment!


----------



## Rideshare Patriot (Mar 11, 2015)

Chicabby,

fair enough, you don't have to identify whether you are a cabbie or not. 

personally i am not on here to be embraced by scorned drivers, although i do notice a certain "type" do like me. 

and again, i am not a libertarian. how can you not get that? i take issue with many ayn rand cult members.

free enterprise is not exclusively libertarian... they are not 100% in congruence. 

i do not show complete apathy for drivers.... ultimately their best interest is the goal of my ideology.

also, i am no cheerleader for any one specific TNC... it is the concept that i love.

lastly, i see you let the patrick henry comment go.. smart choice.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rideshare Patriot said:


> fair enough, you don't have to identify whether you are a cabbie or not.


The thread that I linked above
*Should I Stay or Should I Go?*
tells almost everything about me.


Rideshare Patriot said:


> and again, i am not a libertarian. how can you not get that?


Duly noted, and I stand corrected.
My apologies!


Rideshare Patriot said:


> lastly, i see you let the patrick henry comment go.. smart choice.


I'm not here to debate politics at all. I'm here to lend my support in getting Uber Drivers POV heard.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot (Mar 11, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The thread that I linked above
> *Should I Stay or Should I Go?*
> tells almost everything about me.
> 
> ...


i am all for that (i love free speech dontcha know), it made me very angry to see other drivers attacking the guy who got caught up in the entrapment case. it was a good wake up call to see what some drivers value.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Juber said:


> part 2...
> 
> About a minute after i pull away, i get THE PHONE CALL. i was thinking about not picking it up but went with it. (btw, anybody can suggest a good app for recording phone calls. i have a note 4) I say hellooo.
> she says, "hey where did you go"
> ...


THIS has to be the best story on here that i've read. good for you man, wish i could have been there.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Sacto is 100% correct. As long as she saved your Uber number she can call you 24/7/365. If this happens you might need to toggle the Uber number to "no ring" when you are off the clock.


I use a Google Voice phone number for Uber.

When a call comes in to that number it rings on any or all of the phone #'s I set it up to (so, in my case, both my mobiles, my home, my office, my home office, etc.).

GV allows you to set-up 'selective ring' tones AND separate voice mail messages for calls from individual caller IDs. I have GV set up so that when a call comes in *from* my Uber # the voicemail is Uber specific: "_This is your Uber driver. I can't take calls while driving, but feel free to send a txt msg to this number_".

Also, Google Voice allows you to RECORD incoming phone calls with the push of a button. 

And lastly, Google Voice is completely free to use.
It has a learning curve, but it's not too bad and there are dozens of tutorial videos available on YouTube.

I've been using GV for my businesses for 6 years and it's the greatest telephone value out there.
Did I say FREE?


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Google voice is only available in US though


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Pedruber said:


> This concept is probably the single biggest thing I've learned from driving rideshare. It's a dose of the reality of the world we live in today and it's not just the younger ones acting this way. It's basically a society of self absorbed and entitled people we are serving for the most part, and the 80/20 rule applies here as well.


It looks like millennials and most techies have absolutely no concept of "social contract." I'm guessing Locke, et al, had to get thrown out of the class room to make time for self-esteem lessons.


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

Juber said:


> noted, however car is a lease so not worried about it much


I'm sure you'll enjoy the cost of the mileage rate when the company who you leased the car from charges you an absurd cost for going over it.. Good luck at the end of your 2 or 3 year lease


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Sacto is 100% correct. As long as she saved your Uber number she can call you 24/7/365. If this happens you might need to toggle the Uber number to "no ring" when you are off the clock.


Pax from NYE called me yesterday requesting an airport ride. They are still connected thru the Uber number. After you take a new ride, you cannot get them on that number again.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Shockhazzard said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy the cost of the mileage rate when the company who you leased the car from charges you an absurd cost for going over it.. Good luck at the end of your 2 or 3 year lease


 What are you talking about? 12-15K miles are usually allowed yearly for leased cars. That would be more than enough to drive the leased vehicle both for Uber and for personal use, let alone if you use it for Uber only.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I did request a new Uber number finally, after ten months and a thousand rides I'm getting called on my Uber number several times a day. They issued me a new number within five minutes. Don't have too many negative things say about Phoenix csr's. Always get a quick response.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

biozon said:


> What are you talking about? 12-15K miles are usually allowed yearly for leased cars. That would be more than enough to drive the leased vehicle both for Uber and for personal use, let alone if you use it for Uber only.


In houston many folks drive 20000 without ubering. I guess it depends on where you are. I expect 35000 with the ubering. But then I was at 30000 with pizza delivery. Am doing less pizza now as I've figured out how to make money with uber (times, surges, guarantees). And l live 22 miles from center of houston as do many.

I have never put only 15000 miles on a car. Must be nice!

I don't lease of course!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Search Uber Call Center on this site on what I did when weirdo called me still looking for her cheating boyfriend and thought I could trace him even though I never saw him, meet him or gave him a ride. Go with the flow. Indian Accent (If you can do a Filapino, that is even better). Once you get a "Indian Call Center", they will never call back more than once.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Pax from NYE called me yesterday requesting an airport ride. They are still connected thru the Uber number. After you take a new ride, you cannot get them on that number again.


That is right. The passengers can get through to us, but we are limited to contacting the last customer.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Rideshare Patriot said:


> chi1cabby,
> 
> i understand the confusion of the rideshare label, but it has become the "popular name" the general public uses (see band-aids*). that said, i am not here to be liked. also... your assumptions are incorrect... i do not work with any TNC at the moment.
> 
> ...


Umm yeah.Money more than Principles? I think you have drivers confused with Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That's hilarious, yet frightening to think they can keep calling you!!!!


Nah. Just keep tellin 'em yer on yer way.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 5848
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-hate-this-i-hate-it.7949/page-4#post-96417


Thanks for your tireless efforts for us chi, and the update on Piotrowski was no surprise, was it? 3 fares in a week. Happy happy happy.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You lost the $4 in profit in burnt rubber.
> 
> But the feeling of satisfaction was probably worth it.
> 
> I would have left right at the 5:01 mark too. Although seeing the $5 cancel charge show up would have been enough satisfaction for me, so I would have just pulled away normally.


What $4? YOU MEAN $2.25?!!!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

My fav was the time I sat waiting outside a house filled with boston area college students, I texted them and got the typical "we'll be right out" response.... after 5 mins I was ready to bolt, but even though it was around 1 am and my last drive I decided not to. I proceeded to call (harass) them every minute or so and ask NICELY if they want to cancel the ride..... after about the 5th call I heard one someone say to the guy on the phone, "what the Fk is that guy's problem?". As soon as they started to come out of the house I put my car in gear, waited until they were about 5' from my car... and I took off ..... i had my window open (in 0 degree weather) and was laughing my ass off. They were f'n pissed.... screaming... they guys were chasing after me. They phoned and asked me to come back.... told the guy to go Fk himself he was pissed that he had to cancel and get another uber....I told him too bad and that I hope he and his friends freeze their asses off. Then I laughed and said, "I guess you dicks and ******bags will think twice about leaving an uber driver waiting for 10 minutes the next time. I immediately msg'd uber saying that they made me wait and were disrespectful.... yes, I got the $8 no-show fee.

I've pulled that same basic stunt a few times.... I love it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> What $4? YOU MEAN $2.25?!!!


Sorry. I sometimes forget that there are drivers in other cities being dicked over even worse.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Sorry. I sometimes forget that there are drivers in other cities being dicked over even worse.


Wow, 2.25...those were the days. Try out Nashville:


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Wow, 2.25...those were the days. Try out Nashville:
> 
> View attachment 5928
> View attachment 5929


Tell me you don't really do that.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Tell me you don't really do that.


Those are fares underlying a $30 guarantee during some heavy saturated Lyft hours. Jumped off the $30 uber guarantee as soon as Lyft picked up.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Those are fares underlying a $30 guarantee during some heavy saturated Lyft hours. Jumped off the $30 uber guarantee as soon as Lyft picked up.


Well, I guess a sip of Uber kool aid ain't gonna kill anyone...


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Wow, 2.25...those were the days. Try out Nashville:
> 
> View attachment 5928
> View attachment 5929


Thats just insulting. Uber doesnt care about laws and regulations but drivers making 80cents is just beyond inhumanity.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Thats just insulting. Uber doesnt care about laws and regulations but drivers making 80cents is just beyond inhumanity.


The only insult is giving Uber and pax the pleasure of sticking it up the drivers ass.

Screw that.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Juber said:


> part 2...
> 
> About a minute after i pull away, i get THE PHONE CALL. i was thinking about not picking it up but went with it. (btw, anybody can suggest a good app for recording phone calls. i have a note 4) I say hellooo.
> she says, "hey where did you go"
> ...


Post of the year! Will never understand why pax call an Uber when they not ready


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

Had my first similar encounter this morning. Five minutes from my house. Got there in 5 minutes, on the pin and at the address. Hit arrived. After 2 minutes, texted "I've arrived and waiting. Your driver J.J." At 4 and 30, texted, " Do you still need a ride?" At 5 and 10, hit cancel "no show," and texted, "Please request another driver. Thank you." 

Looked up and there she was standing by my door with a baby in her arms. I told her I cancelled the ride as a no-show and she best request another driver. She pointed at her house, which was right in front of where I was waiting, and said to me, "I was right there!" 

I said, "Sorry," and drove off. Got an immediate request from her via app. Accepted, cancelled immediately, and went off line and spent the rest of the morning on Lyft.

Heartless SOB, aren't I.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

J.J. Smith said:


> Had my first similar encounter this morning. Five minutes from my house. Got there in 5 minutes, on the pin and at the address. Hit arrived. After 2 minutes, texted "I've arrived and waiting. Your driver J.J." At 4 and 30, texted, " Do you still need a ride?" At 5 and 10, hit cancel "no show," and texted, "Please request another driver. Thank you."
> 
> Looked up and there she was standing by my door with a baby in her arms. I told her I cancelled the ride as a no-show and she best request another driver. She pointed at her house, which was right in front of where I was waiting, and said to me, "I was right there!"
> 
> ...


wow. you skipped out on a lady with a baby?? lol


----------

